# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Εκδηλώσεις hackerspace.gr

## Acinonyx

Σήμερα στις 20:30 θα γίνει στο hackerspace συνέλευση του Digital Liberation Network .

Ο χώρος, είναι όπως πάντα, ανοιχτός σε όλους όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν την συνέλευση.

----------


## Acinonyx

Την Κυριακή θα γίνουν τρεις εκδηλώσεις:


 Στις 16:00 θα γίνει workshop για Python. Θα γίνει μία μικρή παρουσίαση της γλώσσας και στη συνέχεια θα μπουν κάποιες ασκήσεις και challenges.

Το concept γενικα είναι να "παιξουμε" με τη γλωσσα γράφοντας κώδικα. Εχουμε βρεί κάποιες πηγες (που όλες θα δοθουν στο wiki), με challenges, παιχνιδια, competitions κα. Θέλουμε με τη βοήθεια ο ένας στον άλλο να μάθουμε και να διασκεδάσουμε. Προσοχή: Δεν είναι μαθήματα PythonΣτις 17:00 θα γίνει workshop για τη συναρμολόγηση του τρισδιάστατου εκτυπωτή RepRap Mendel.

Στην προηγούμενη συνάντηση, ολοκληρώθηκε η συναρμολόγηση των 3 αξόνων και ξεκίνησε η συναρμολόγηση με το πλαίσιο. Αυτή τη φορά θα προσπαθήσουμε να ολοκληρώσουμε την συναρμολόγηση των αξόνων με το πλαίσιο και να δούμε τι υλικό μας λείπει για τα τελευταία στάδια.

Το workflow έχει ως εξής:

1. Μαζευόμαστε ένα μεσημέρι.
2. Διαβάζουμε το wiki του RepRap.
3. Συναρμολογούμε. 
4. Ξαναπάμε στο (1), μέχρι να έχουμε ένα (ή περισσότερα...) RepRap  :: Στις 20:00 θα γίνει η 6η συνάντηση για ομαδική μελέτη για την απόκτηση πτυχίου ραδιοερασιτέχνη εισαγωγικής κατηγορίας.

Σε αυτή τη φάση, έχουμε πάνω-κάτω μελετήσει όλη την ύλη του υπουργείου και απαντάμε σε τυχόν θεωρητικές ή πρακτικές απορίες

Μπορείτε ελεύθερα να συμμετέχετε ή να βοηθήσετε σε οποιοδήποτε event.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το Σάββατο στις 20:00 θα γίνει το 11ο Hackfest και στις 21:00 - 1:00 ο εορτασμός του ενός χρόνου λειτουργίας του hackerspace.gr!

Τα lightning talks που έχουν προγραμματιστεί για το Hackfest μέχρι στιγμής είναι:


 _Liberate your cloud data_ ~ Nikos Roussos _Introduction to 3D rasterization using OpenGL|ES 2_ ~ skmp & Γιάννης Γράβεζας _Hands on WebGL with the three.js library_ ~ Γιάννης Γράβεζας & skmp _Maker Faire 2012 - Bay Area_ ~ Pierros Papadeas

----------

